# Happy Birthday taxlady!



## Cooking Goddess (May 11, 2014)

Today is your birthday! Happy Birthday to you-oo!


----------



## Zereh (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Taxylady!! <3


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Taxlady!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Taxy!!


----------



## pacanis (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday. Do something FUN today!


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday TL!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

Hopefully there is plenty of booze in the blender,and soon it will render, that frozen concoction.....

Have a great day!


----------



## Zhizara (May 11, 2014)

*Happy birthday, taxy*






Here's a birthday drink for you, Taxy.  Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## taxlady (May 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Yup, got plenty of hootch. :grin:


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2014)

♥♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
.....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ taxlady! ♪ ♫


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2014)

Hope you've had a wonderful day Taxi, and the best year of your life to come!!


----------



## CatPat (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Taxy!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Toffiffeezz (May 11, 2014)

Happy birthday Taxy! Hope you've had a lovely day!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 12, 2014)

Hope it was a wonderful day today TL.   May you have the best year ahead of you !


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday, TL!


----------



## Somebunny (May 12, 2014)

Oh my! I didn't mean to miss this . I hope you have had a lovely birthday Linda.


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Bunny, you didn't miss it. It isn't midnight on the West Coast yet.


----------



## Somebunny (May 12, 2014)

Lol! Thanks for the pass, Taxy!


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> Lol! Thanks for the pass, Taxy!


But of course. 

I started getting FB birthday wishes from my cousins in Denmark at 19h30 EDT (7:30 PM) the day before my birthday. It was already my birthday in Denmark.


----------

